
Civic hackers and activism - kingsidharth
http://adityasahay.com/post/2595993303/civic-hackers-and-activism
======
emilis_info
Depending on where you live, there have been a number of similar projects that
the author dreams of.

Some organizations doing this:

<http://SunlightFoundation.com/> (USA), <http://mysociety.org/> (UK),
<http://cee.mysociety.org/> (Central and Eastern Europe).

